
Brexit: Wave of racial abuse follows - alphydan
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/brexit-eu-referendum-racial-racism-abuse-hate-crime-reported-latest-leave-immigration-a7104191.html
======
hbogert
I think there are always reports of racism. The article wouldve been beter if
it would have quantified the increase. These poorly written articles showing
FUD from both sides, are really not worth mentioning on HN.

------
arthursilva
This exit was fueled by misinformation and immigration crisis, I have no idea
how Britain's allowed themselves in this hole.

